# Ufer ground



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Is the service being replaced, or is he requiring the Ufer be adder to the existing service?

I can't imagine he that he can demand the latter.


----------



## James Con (Aug 16, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Is the service being replaced, or is he requiring the Ufer be adder to the existing service?
> 
> I can't imagine he that he can demand the latter.


Point of attachment and the pan are being moved.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Cad Weld


----------



## Gummi Bear (Aug 2, 2007)

Cad Weld is definitely the answer. They have a 'one-shot' kit available now too, so you don't have to buy a mold or anything.

Be sure that there is plenty of space around the rebar, the concrete can blow up (it's scary when it does)

I'd talk to the inspector about adding another grounding means, before chipping out the stinkin slab/grade beam though. After the fact, it's just not very easy to do, and can make the structural engineer pretty upset.


----------



## James Con (Aug 16, 2007)

brian john said:


> Cad Weld


That's what I was afraid of.


----------



## James Con (Aug 16, 2007)

Gummi Bear said:


> Cad Weld is definitely the answer. They have a 'one-shot' kit available now too, so you don't have to buy a mold or anything.
> 
> Be sure that there is plenty of space around the rebar, the concrete can blow up (it's scary when it does)
> 
> I'd talk to the inspector about adding another grounding means, before chipping out the stinkin slab/grade beam though. After the fact, it's just not very easy to do, and can make the structural engineer pretty upset.


That's a good idea. I will check with the structual code enforcer. Maybe he will put the cabosh to the ufer in this case. I will have to check on that one shot cad kit. Sounds pretty cool. Till the concrete blows up in my face LOL. Thank guys


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I have to admit, I like the way most juridictions around here handle it. If Ufer ground not ready, you don't pass pre-pour footer inspection.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I sorta like the way they're enforcing it in my area. That Ufer ground section says "when available". The (electrical) inspectors are telling me that if it's poured in concrete already, it's no longer available. :thumbsup: The electrical inspectors in my area are putting the pressure on the footer inspector guys, which is how it should be. There are a few "combo inspectors" in my area (they inspect darned near everything), and they're pretty good about not letting the footer guys forget to turn up a rebar near the panel location.


----------



## James Con (Aug 16, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> I have to admit, I like the way most juridictions around here handle it. If Ufer ground not ready, you don't pass pre-pour footer inspection.


The ufer just started being enforced about 6 months ago in my area. That's why not every town in my area is hip to it yet. Especially the structural code enforcers ( footer inspectors) So all the jobs that have been laying around before the ufer came into effect should be grandfathered. But they're not. Sucks I have to chip away at a perfectly good footing. Whatever they want $$$$$$$$$$$$$.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

We missed the ufer recently, which is odd because our guys on site before any concrete had been poured and this contractor knows us very well and always wants to help us out.

Anyway, we dug down a couple feet, chipped out the footing enough around the rebar so we get a regular rebar clamp on it, then took a picture and buried it.


----------



## Old Spark (Nov 18, 2008)

In our area we are allowed to dig a trench 20' long, install some 3" contrete dobbies to hold the wire of the dirt, lay a bare ground wire sized for the system, get an inspection, then pour concrete over the ground wire. the concrete must surround the wire 3", bottom, sides and top, so you have at least a 6" x 6" x 20' long concrete buried 18" deep. (it takes about 10 to 12 dobbies to keep the wire off the ground)


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

This is absurd. Unless there is a local code requiring a UFER you shouldn't have to install one. Ask your inspector how he can show that the rebar you are going to chisel down to is 20' in length and in contact with the bottom of the footer. Your inspector is a moron. : )


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

First off, I wish folks would stop digging up two year old threads. Many times, such as this one, the information has changed and the thread is no longer very valid.

Nitro, under the 2008 NEC, if a rebar exists in the concrete it MUST be used as a Ufer. This was not the case when this thread was started.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Just because you have rebar in a footing doesn't make it a UFER. It needs to be the correct size. It also needs to be near the part of the footing in contact with the earth. It also needs to be inspected or designed so you can measure resistance across 20'. To me it's not a UFER unless it has been installed and inspected as one. To just connect to rebar in the footing and call it a UFER is like connecting to a metalic water pipe entering the building without knowing the length and calling it a GEC. I'm also going to say this is open to interpretation. If the "standard" in your area by inspectors is that UFER is require if rebar is in the foundation then you should make sure one goes in. Personally I dislike ground rods and prefer a UFER but it is rare to see one present in smaller projects in my area.


----------

